
Show HN: Prefab Home Marketplace (No-Code) - Calebbarclay
https://www.dwellito.com/?hackernews
======
Calebbarclay
I’m Caleb, the maker of Dwellito. It’s a no-code project for prefab shopping -
think backyard guest house that you can rent or use for family / friends.

I just launched Dwellito 2.0 with 40+ prefabs (w/ kitchen & bathroom),
starting at $18.5k and up. We redesigned the site so you can deal shop and
compare. Our goal is to help cut through the noise since the prefab market is
a pain to navigate.

What do you think of prefabs - would you buy one to rent, to office, to house
your family? Would love to hear your feedback.

